# Wellness recall



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got this info as an e-mail. Apparently some of Wellness is manufactured in that same plant!!!
_WELLPET LLC VOLUNTARILY RECALLS ONE RECIPE 
OF DRY DOG FOOD
DUE TO SALMONELLA AT DIAMOND PET FOODS’ FACILITY
Tewksbury, Mass. (May 4, 2012) – WellPet LLC announced a voluntary recall of one recipe of Wellness® dry dog food after being notified by Diamond Pet Foods regarding the presence of Salmonella in Diamond’s Gaston, South Carolina facility.All Wellness products are tested for Salmonella and all lots tested negative prior to shipping to customers. The company is voluntarily recalling the select products below. This voluntary recall is being done out of an abundance of caution as these products were produced at the facility that has been linked to recent recalls of Diamond brand foods due to the threat of Salmonella.Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian. Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. People who believe they may have been exposed to Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. According to the Centers for Disease Control, people who are more likely to be affected by Salmonella include infants, children younger than 5 years old, organ transplant patients, people with HIV/AIDS and people receiving treatment for cancer.The products involved in this voluntary recall are:Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Large Breed Puppy, 15 lb. and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. sample bags with best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013.Best by dates (lot codes) can be found on the back of the bag in the bottom right-hand corner.No other WellPet recipes, sizes or brands of food are impacted by this voluntary recall. "As a pet parent myself, I know how important peace of mind is when it comes to the health of our pets, and that is why we require that all of our products undergo testing for Salmonella, among other things," said Tim Callahan, chief executive officer of WellPet, the maker of Wellness® products. "All of these lots tested negative prior to being released for sale. We are voluntarily taking this additional step to further safeguard our dogs and to put our customers’ minds at ease."The majority of Wellness natural products for pets are produced in WellPet’s own modern state-of-the-art manufacturing facility in Mishawaka, Indiana. WellPet no longer purchases any products from Diamond Pet Foods.Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, would like replacement product or have additional questions, may call us at (877) 227-9587 (Monday – Friday, 8:00 AM through 6:00 PM Eastern time and Saturday and Sunday, 9:00 AM through 5:00 PM Eastern time)._


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Susan....you beat me to it...I just got the same email and was going to post. I use to feed Zoe Wellness and one day bought a couple of cans that had a rancid smell, from then on I started to homecook for her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! thanks!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

*Need info> re all the recalls > need new food brand*

I've been giving my imps the Chicken Soup for Pet Lovers...yup the Adult lite! Though we are almost at bottom of the bag with no problems , and this bag not involved.. I don't feel comfortable getting a new one of ANY brand produced at Diamond! too many already involved and who knows what 'tomorrow' will bring! 

I thought the Blue might be an option and was told by someone that is connected to Diamond ... is that true?

I've looked into Merrick but I need a very low fat food 10% or under and though haven't gone thru all their formulas yet haven't found one with that low a fat content.! 

EE-gad..what to do! 

As a PS... sorry haven't been here much... life still 'busy'. One of the dear ladies I had posted about passed away yesterday. The relative lady just got home so been trying to help son get things set up with help taking care of her.
Hubby not feeling good and been to DR. He has H-pilori added to his litany of issues.
My body has been gviing me problems... Lyme is not fun!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was going to post it too,I just got the same email. I give Rylee Wellness Supermix5 since he doesn't eat much and it gives joint support. I checked my bag and it's best by date was April...
Thanks for posting it for all those who don't get an email about this.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I had no idea Wellness was using the Diamond plant in SC, either! That stinks..:angry:


----------

